

A personal story about flight predicitions - FLYR
http://story.getflyr.com/post/104366555118/a-personal-story-about-flight-predictions

======
justinsb
A suggestion: I think everyone's mental model for flight prices is that they
go up as you get closer to the departure date.

I would therefore suggest in your marketing emphasizing cases where this
wasn't the case i.e. where you add value.

